# Hwarang Kwan Do



## mystic warrior (Jan 10, 2009)

This is an art I guess you could say created by Klaus Wachsmann who was a former member of WHRDA. I was wondering do any of you know any more about it.
Thanks.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh well I guess I tried.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 17, 2009)

I didn't see this thread until now, sorry.

I don't know anything about this school nor what happened to its former affiliation.  But I do see Klaus is listed - newly so - on the judicial committee portion of the HRD website, back-dated to 2001.

I found some videos on line, but nothing else.

Do you know what happened?


----------



## mystic warrior (Jan 17, 2009)

I know that he was a student of Tae Joon Lee.
But other than that not much.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I haven't thought about Klaus nor looked at his website in a while. I was actually one of his original teachers back in the HRD days since 1986. Later I was his only teacher since 1996/97. He was our Germany representative in Modern Farang Mu Sul for many years, and then out of the blue he left a year or so ago. He decided to form his own "organization" and essentially copied all our art structure and re-added a bunch of HRD/JBL information, and re-labeled it this funny name. Actually, it a pretty sad story, and I do feel sorry for him. We were extremely close at one time. Now, it looks more like he's just ripping off stuff. Such a shame. Here's his webiste info:

http://www.hwarangkwando.eu/Home.html

http://www.hwarangkwando.eu/Kunst/Eintrage/2009/1/13_Gurtelprogramm.html

http://www.hwarangkwando.eu/Magazine/Magazine.html

http://www.juergen-leusch.com/Home.html

With brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------

